# Konsole mit Maus/Tastatursteuerung



## mrwuff (8. Dezember 2012)

Habe mich mal gefragt, warum bei all den innovativen Steuerungstechnologien für Bildschirmtechnik, es nicht möglich ist z.B. COD, BF3 usw. auf einer Konsole InGame mit Maus/ Tastatur zu spielen ist???

Ich wusste keine logische Antwort!

Das wird mMn immernoch ein Manko bei den NG Konsolen sein.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Dezember 2012)

Weil von der Couch oder im Wohnzimmer der Maus und Tastatur Einsatz ungünstig ist. Und da Maus und Tastatur dem Gamepad bzgl. Präzision & Schnelligkeit überlegen sind, soll im z.B.: Multiplayer kein Ungleichgewicht geschaffen werden. 
Oder natürlich auch die Errungenschaften im Singleplayer, die unter gleich "ungünstigen" Bedingungen absolviert werden sollen.
Deshalb keine offizielle Maus & Tastatur-Unterstützung seitens u.a. Microsoft.
Soweit meine Erklärung 

Außerdem: Wenn alles möglich wäre, würde die Konsole ein PC sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2012)

Für z.B. die Dreamcast gab es Maus und Tastatur, für einige aktuelle Konsolen gibt es afaik zumindest letztere (für Chats, etc).
Aber aus den genannten Gründen wurden diese Eingabegeräte nicht angenommen: Sie sind einfach nicht Couch-compatible.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Spiele natürlich primär für das mitgelieferte Eingabgegerät optimiert sein müssen und dass z.B. in Shootern auch mit Maus keine optimale Präzision möglich ist, weil Fernseher z.T. mehrere Bilder Ausgabelatenz haben. Zielhilfen wären also so oder so nötig.


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. Dezember 2012)

Hatte damals an meiner PS2 Maus und USBTasta angeschlossen. Ziel war es eigentlich Soldier of Fortune wie am PC spielen zu können, nur leider machte einem die Geschwindigkeit der PS2hardware einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Ein Kameraschwenk, der mit Pad noch flüssig aussah, verkam mit Maus und Tasta zu einer einzigen Ruckelorgie. Es fühlte sich an als würde man an einem PC mit 10 FPS zocken.
Dass es nun nichtmal mehr die "einfache Möglichkeit" gibt USBEingabegeräte frei wählen zu dürfen, liegt wohl an den von meinen Vorrednern beschriebenen Sachverhalten.


----------



## mrwuff (10. Dezember 2012)

Ok, Danke euch für die Beiträge!


----------

